# (MI/IA) HR Chocolate available for stud



## Monsterchiro62 (Sep 1, 2011)

Drake is a very driven 75 lbs chocolate who is an awesome house dog and even better in the field. Once the word duck or bumper is said he becomes a focused hunting machine. He was flawless on his way to his HR title and is very willing to work. 

The plan for Drake is to gain his HRCH next spring/summer and follow up that with AKC test to achieve his MH. His marking is great, blinds are good, and is a pleasure to have in the field and to train. He has been trained by 2 awesome pro trainers and Drake makes me look good at test and in the field. I would not trade him for the world. 

Hips are GOOD and elbows are Normal. OFA# LR-194820G24-VPI and LR-EL52424M24-VPI. EIC came back clear and Eyes came back normal.

His pedigree has plenty of titled dogs ranging from GRHCH and NFC AFC. His first year hunting he was on over 150 birds and was awesome to have in Canada for his first year out. He has received many of compliments at training, walking around town, and at hunt test for his looks and desire. 3 MH and 1 NFC AFC and 4 FC AFC are in his pedigree. 

Sire is UH GRHRC Rogue River Jaeger Miester MH and Dam is Kellogg's Red Hot Rosie. 

Call Lance for more information, pictures and pedigree will be sent on request @ 6168892727 or email at [email protected] or [email protected]


----------

